# are my piranha's breeding



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

i have two 6 1/2 red-bellied piranhas in a 50 gallon tank one of them has returned jet black and is chasing the other around, are they fighting or are they breeding.

thanks rob


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

bobbie said:


> i have two 6 1/2 red-bellied piranhas in a 50 gallon tank one of them has returned jet black and is chasing the other around, are they fighting or are they breeding.
> 
> thanks rob


Welcome to Piranha-Fury! Here is some helpful information.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Great link almost the exact same steps to raising angels I hope I have the same luck my new RBP's!


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

one of my piranha's is currently bashing old plant pots and breathing in a weird way.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

hopefully they r breeding...i heard some1 say they bred ps in a 55 be4...mayb can do that wen my ps are "sexually" matuure


----------

